# Made a new website



## imtravy (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey there! So I have posted here before and everyone seems to know what they are talking about and very smart. So I have updated my website and I would like to see if it loads fast, pictures are ok, and anything else. The layout can't be changed because I'm using iconify.co and I don't need to be in dreamweaver. 
Thanks 

Trwphotos.com


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2012)

IE 9 is unsupported?  Really?  You might want to rethink that!


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 1, 2012)

tirediron said:


> IE 9 is unsupported?  Really?  You might want to rethink that!



People are still using Internet explorer? Really? You might want to rethink that? 

As for the website the iPad version that it displayed leaves a lot to be desired to. The hockey photo with poor white balance and that completely cuts off a guys head constantly shows under every group of pictures and is really annoying.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 1, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > IE 9 is unsupported?  Really?  You might want to rethink that!
> ...


I would suggest that a website that doesn't support the current version of _*any *_major browser is fundamentally flawed.


----------



## panblue (Dec 1, 2012)

I really like the website. Full-screen it looks great. One question though; how will it work when your archive maybe is much bigger? The drop-down menu looks to be able to accomodate only a limited number of folios.

Is your website created using a commercially available template or dedictated photo-hosting platform?


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 2, 2012)

panblue said:


> I really like the website. Full-screen it looks great. One question though; how will it work when your archive maybe is much bigger? The drop-down menu looks to be able to accomodate only a limited number of folios.
> 
> Is your website created using a commercially available template or dedictated photo-hosting platform?



How big ones photo archive is has nothing to do with their website layout. You only want to put the best of your best photos on it anyway.


----------



## imtravy (Dec 3, 2012)

panblue said:
			
		

> I really like the website. Full-screen it looks great. One question though; how will it work when your archive maybe is much bigger? The drop-down menu looks to be able to accomodate only a limited number of folios.
> 
> Is your website created using a commercially available template or dedictated photo-hosting platform?



Yes! I used iconify.co because I'm not great at making websites and I like the mobile stuff it has with it. It's cheap and shows the photos correctly


----------



## imtravy (Dec 3, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> IE 9 is unsupported?  Really?  You might want to rethink that!



Haha nothing I can do about it. And IE sucks


----------



## imtravy (Dec 3, 2012)

Light Guru said:
			
		

> People are still using Internet explorer? Really? You might want to rethink that?
> 
> As for the website the iPad version that it displayed leaves a lot to be desired to. The hockey photo with poor white balance and that completely cuts off a guys head constantly shows under every group of pictures and is really annoying.



Mhm I will look at this. Thank you.


----------



## imtravy (Dec 3, 2012)

panblue said:
			
		

> I really like the website. Full-screen it looks great. One question though; how will it work when your archive maybe is much bigger? The drop-down menu looks to be able to accomodate only a limited number of folios.



Well yes you are correct. I am only in high school so I don't have a lot of money to throw around, so I have no idea what else to use for a website.


----------



## John27 (Dec 3, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



+1.  There are situations where it isn't practical to support everyone, this is one of them.  Some crash-loving have-enough-time-to-wait people use Internet Exploder.  The website ought to work with them as well.


----------



## nmoody (Dec 3, 2012)

Website looks great, flows nice and feels natural.

But I also must say you need to support IE. Think about your average user? Would they even know enough to use an alternative browser? I find that the type of people looking for photography services would not know to use an alternative browser.

On the couple of websites I run IE is always on top. Followed by Firefox, Chrome and then Safari. Mobile browsers have also been really picking up recently for me, ones like Android and Dolphin.


----------



## imtravy (Dec 3, 2012)

nmoody said:
			
		

> Website looks great, flows nice and feels natural.
> 
> But I also must say you need to support IE. Think about your average user? Would they even know enough to use an alternative browser? I find that the type of people looking for photography services would not know to use an alternative browser.
> 
> On the couple of websites I run IE is always on top. Followed by Firefox, Chrome and then Safari. Mobile browsers have also been really picking up recently for me, ones like Android and Dolphin.



Ok thank you! Can you please tell me what you use to make your website? I can't change which browser is supported with the service I use. Iconify.co


----------



## nmoody (Dec 3, 2012)

imtravy said:


> nmoody said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use Wordpress to make my sites which is very simple but does need some access to the hosting server. I don't know anything about Iconify.co or if it will allow you to do this. I use a shared hosting service that gives me a lot of access to server.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Dec 17, 2012)

imtravy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your personal feelings about a browser are irrelevant. If your site's traffic is anything similar to mine, about 30% of it probably comes from IE. And many of those visitors are viewing your site from their work computer which will almost certainly have a legacy version of IE (possibly as far back as IE6 for many Windows XP users).

Are you signed up for Google Analytics for your website? If not, stop reading this and do it now.

You're welcome.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 17, 2012)

I am required to use IE on my work computer. The fact that it insults me when I try to visit your page = epic fail.


----------



## John27 (Dec 17, 2012)

I checked out the website on browsershots.org (I'm using linux, no IE here).  I don't know that it 'insults' anyone, but you should consider migrating to a platform that supports IE.  You want your product to be available in as many venues and as many places and as many options as possible.  What about little old grandma who wants to book you for her sons T-Ball game but can't figure out the internets on her computer box?  Or the high school coach who is using an ancient leftover school computer with IE?  Lots of schools, businesses, and the like are going to 'thin clients' to save money, sometimes in these setups, the end user cannot install software, they can only use pre-installed software on the 'main' machine.  Many businesses also REQUIRE IE because they custom-build it to be as secure as possible in their scenario.  

I hate IE as much as the next guy, but it just doesn't make sense not to have your website be usable on every single platform possible.  Whether it's me on Chromium and Ubuntu Linux, or someone else on Safari and OSX, or still someone else on Windows and IE!  There are lots of other web platforms out there that look just like yours that support IE.

Just food for thought.  You've got great ambition, I think it's great you are working hard at this at a young age, but ask the's pro's around here, they'll tell you it's as much (or more) business than it is photography, and having your website (aka your current #1 marketing and client contact tool) available EVERYWHERE is important.


----------

